# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Sybase & SQL Server

## Carl

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what are the differences between Sybase and SQL Server databases? I look forward to hearing from you.

Regards,

----------


## John Langston

Product direction - mainly

MS SQL Server runs only under MS operating systems.  Sybase Adaptive Server Enterprise 12.0 runs under the MS operating systems as well UNIX operating systems.

Starting with MS SQL Server 7.0 and continuing with SQL 2000, MS has reduced the number of configurable parameters while ASE 12 & 12.5 give many, many parameters that are configurable (if that is important).  With SQL Server 7.0 & 2000, replication (publisher/subscriber metaphor) is built in, while with Sybase, it is sold as a separate product.  Because of some issues with SQL 7.0, 2000 also comes with built-in log shipping capability as another replication vehicle.  In 7.0 & 2000, page size is 8K.  With ASE 12.0 page size is 2K, with 12.5 it is configurable from 2K to 16K.  SQL 7.0 and 2000 are still limited to the amount of memory that they can address (up to 8GB for 2000 running under Windows 2000 Advanced Server with the PAE (OS) enabled and AWE (DB) turned on.  ASE 12 & 12.5 are available in a 64 bit flavor that make it theoretically possible to address memory into the terrabyte range.  Both support parallel queries and Unicode.  That&#39;s a rambling reply, but hopefully it helps.

------------
Carl at 1/24/2002 9:00:40 PM


I was wondering if anyone could tell me what are the differences between Sybase and SQL Server databases? I look forward to hearing from you.

Regards,

----------

